# a little rebuild



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

I finally have the opportunity to redo my trunk setup the way I originally wanted to have it. The reason why I had this temporary setup was because some of the pieces to the kit the originally received did not work and luckily I had enough extra parts to make what's in now function properly. Anyways nobody likes to read so onto the pictures!

Day 1 progress:

heres whats in now:
















and before the destruction ensued:








laying out my ideas:








made more hardlines:








cleaning up after the first night. stopped at this point because i needed my friends jigsaw to cut what i needed.









Day 2 progress:
starting off the day strong with a nice deep cut:








my friend kris and my neighbor getting in so i could snag and action shot.








first look:








recess for the tank finished:








and tanks in:








my idea to not show bulkheads:








notice the new center hardlines:








and done for the evening:









i go back to school tomorrow morning and still need a few fittings and other things to finish this up and install it, so its going to sit like this without progress for a little while.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Not a bad start


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

my trunk looks how yours did, i need to redo mine over xmas break. looks good dude. :wave:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

:heart: that tank.


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys! i can definitely say this is one of the most enjoyable projects that I have done car related. its not killing me if something goes wrong.


----------



## krandy09 (Aug 1, 2008)

maor of the e46 

its coming along troop.

opcorn:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking good, following this. 

What are you using to bend the lines? I've been reading the "hardlines" thread but I don't need to buy anything crazy.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Looking good :thumbup:
I can't wait until I redo my setup with hardlines this winter


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

BIG_ANT said:


> Looking good, following this.
> 
> What are you using to bend the lines? I've been reading the "hardlines" thread but I don't need to buy anything crazy.


i just have a 90 degree bender from home depot. not the cleanest bender in the world but id rather spend 12 bucks than 100 on a legit one. you basically just need that and a cutter which is like 8 dollars.



_Dirty_ said:


> Looking good :thumbup:
> I can't wait until I redo my setup with hardlines this winter


just set aside a big block of time so you can have fun with it and not rush it!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

I like where this is going. Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the new tank color!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good and i love the color


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

nice work :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks awesome :thumbup:

What is the point of the line that goes between the two outer most ports on the front of the tank? My guess is just for the look of uniformity. I've done 3 air ride set ups in my car and this is all I'm coming up with in my mind :screwy: Just confirming this


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

bagged_hag said:


> Looks awesome :thumbup:
> 
> What is the point of the line that goes between the two outer most ports on the front of the tank? My guess is just for the look of uniformity. I've done 3 air ride set ups in my car and this is all I'm coming up with in my mind :screwy: Just confirming this


yup its just about the looks, it serves no function whatsoever.


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the direction its going can't wait to see it complete. I :heart: hard lines


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

this is relevant to my interests.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

e.shell said:


> yup its just about the looks, it serves no function whatsoever.


Attention to detail :thumbup:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys! i also refinished my other set of wheels for fcf this weekend!


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

dope. :beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good wanna bend some hardlines for me :laugh:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Lookin' good buddy! :thumbup:


----------

